# ex mogli = ex sante.....???



## ruffola (5 Agosto 2006)

in tutti i post leggo parole dolci per le povere mogli abbandonate...partendo dal presupposto che io son sulla sponda opposta e cioe` nuova convivente che subisce le angherie della ex e di tutto il mondo che ha contro,vi dico:ma e` mai possibile che un padre di famiglia che ha alle spalle 15 anni di matrimonio 3 figli e una moglie ..di punto in bianco o seppure nel giro di un mese rinunci a tutto cio` per due giovani e belle gambe?perche` e` cosi` che appare la tipica storia che vogliono rifilarci le POVERE MOGLI ABBANDONATE,ma mi sorge il dubbio,non e` che quel rapporto era gia in alto mare da anni e il marito si e` finalmente deciso a dare un taglio ad un matrimonio che arrecava solo danni ai figli grazie ai nervosismi e litigi GIORNALIERI alimentati da quelle mogli che poi vengono lasciate senza motivo??e facile dar le colpe alla nuova compagna del marito,piu`facile che gurdarsi allo specchio e chiedersi:"ma io moglie qualcosa l`avro sbagliata??" quindi le cose son tre :1^ o questa compagna e` una maga e ha incantato il marito 2^ tutti gli uomini che si separano sono una massa di irresponsabili o 3^ oppure si separano perche semplicemente il rapporto non andava piu.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2006)

Guarda qua non si giudica nessuno..il matrimonio poteva essere logoro e morente...e il marito cosa fa?...classico l'amante piu' giovane...in genere quando le amanti diventano mogli i mariti iniziano a rimpiangere la moglie...spero non ti capiti...


----------



## simpaticaexmoglie (5 Agosto 2006)

*mi astengo*

cioe che viene detto da rufola e`ppiu o meno corretto,anche io sono un ex moglie,mio marito mi ha lasciata ma io in realta ho fatto la guerra  a me stessa ripromettendomi di avere piu rispetto e nn dare tutto per scontato in una nuova relazione. e anche il mio aveva l amante,ma lui me lo ha detto,io lo avevo e non lo mai detto. come me immagino tante altre. cio non toglie che le nuove compagne sano a che vanno incontro,ma all amore a volte e difficile  rinunciare


----------



## ruffola (5 Agosto 2006)

*lettrice*

son quasi certa tu sia una di quelle ex di cui parlo che invece che guardare dove hanno sbagliato si accaniscono con le nuove donne!!! poveretta!!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2006)

ruffola ha detto:
			
		

> son quasi certa tu sia una di quelle ex di cui parlo che invece che guardare dove hanno sbagliato si accaniscono con le nuove donne!!! poveretta!!


ERRORE...sono solo una di quelle con qualche scrupolo in piu'...auguri cara...


----------



## Old ruffola (5 Agosto 2006)

*scrupoli?*

non ho e non avevo colpe io...se il marito ha ricercato in un`altra le attenzioni che la moglie nn le dava,questi sono problemi altrui. io per ora mi godo la mia nuova vita con il mio compagno,nostra figlia e la nostra convivenza..e finalmente lui sorride!! lei si rifara` una vita..glielo auguro vivamente,anche perche` ha 34 anni e` giovane e caruccia,quindi ! forse anche la teoria delle giovani gambe nuove era sbagliata..perche` lei non e`da meno..quindi non lo ha perso neanche a causa di una bellezza stratosferica!


----------



## Non registrato (5 Agosto 2006)

ruffola ha detto:
			
		

> non ho e non avevo colpe io...se il marito ha ricercato in un`altra le attenzioni che la moglie nn le dava,questi sono problemi altrui. io per ora mi godo la mia nuova vita con il mio compagno,nostra figlia e la nostra convivenza..e finalmente lui sorride!! lei si rifara` una vita..glielo auguro vivamente,anche perche` ha 34 anni e` giovane e caruccia,quindi ! forse anche la teoria delle giovani gambe nuove era sbagliata..perche` lei non e`da meno..quindi non lo ha perso neanche a causa di una bellezza stratosferica!


Complimenti allora tu ti fidi di un uomo che quando ha problemi con la moglie va a cercare conforto nel letto di un'altra? Gran donna


----------



## Non registrato (5 Agosto 2006)

scusa ma tu credi alle giustificazioni come problemi di coppia e cavolate varie dette dal tuo amante?...devi essere veramente o furba o ingenua


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2006)

ruffola ha detto:
			
		

> non ho e non avevo colpe io...se il marito ha ricercato in un`altra le attenzioni che la moglie nn le dava,questi sono problemi altrui. io per ora mi godo la mia nuova vita con il mio compagno,nostra figlia e la nostra convivenza..e finalmente lui sorride!! lei si rifara` una vita..glielo auguro vivamente,anche perche` ha 34 anni e` giovane e caruccia,quindi ! forse anche la teoria delle giovani gambe nuove era sbagliata..perche` lei non e`da meno..quindi non lo ha perso neanche a causa di una bellezza stratosferica!


Da come e da cosa scrivi dubito che abbia lasciato la moglie per la tua sensibilita' ...non so per quale ragione credo tu abbia avuto il tuo tornaconto...spera solo di essere quella giusta...cosa farai se uno di questi giorni il tuo lui perdera' il sorriso...
Saluti


----------



## Old ruffola (6 Agosto 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Da come e da cosa scrivi dubito che abbia lasciato la moglie per la tua sensibilita' ...non so per quale ragione credo tu abbia avuto il tuo tornaconto...spera solo di essere quella giusta...cosa farai se uno di questi giorni il tuo lui perdera' il sorriso...
> Saluti








    il mio lui...l`ho visto sorridere per la prima volta con me negli ultimi 5 anni che lo conosco l`ho solo visto triste e amareggiato..da una nno e mezzo che stiamo assieme e penso che se lui non fosse stato felice con me,non sarei qua a scrivere ste parole. io son sensibilissima e solo perche`non provo pena per  una moglie abbandonata che vuole rovinare la vita a 6 persone..compresa se sessa,,sarei insensibile?ma va...va..


----------



## Non registrato (6 Agosto 2006)

*Ruffola...che tesoro che sei*

Cara Ruffola, mi sei molto simpatica..io con il mio lui sto da 7 anni ormai e si è separato dalla moglie dopo 36 mesi di matrimonio..anch'io come te per qualche tempo ho fatto l'amante e anch'io sono del tuo stesso parere, solo quando si è insoddisfatti della propria compagna si va a cercare altrove. Poi, nel mio caso, era la sua ex moglie a non voler capire, se tuo marito non ha più rapporti con te da mesi, se va continuamente fuori nei fine settimana, almeno un grido d'allarme ti deve venire; cmq poi sta alla donna cercare di riprendersi l'uomo, se no è troppo tardi, o fare finte di niente mettendo la testa sotto alla sabbia come ha fatto la sua ex. Quei ricatti di cui ti parli li subiamo anche noi tuttora ed io pert lei sono sempre la put...a che ha stregato suo marito


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Agosto 2006)

Secondo me non è questione nè di sante nè di puttane nè di uomini "coglioni" e donne cacciatrici di mariti altrui.

E' solo questione umana, legata alle umane debolezze, all'incapacità spesso di vedere i propri limiti e le proprie colpe e a ricercare vie di uscita o di fuga che all'apparenza sembrano salvifiche, ma che in realtà son spesso piene di incognite.
Spesso leggo che si dovrebbe cercare le cause all'interno del matrimonio affrontando col partner i problemi legati alla coppia, anzichè "distrarsi" in altri modi, rispettando se stessi, oltre che l'altro, ect ect. Già, teoricamente e razionalmente ineccepibile ma nella pratica assai raro.

Non mi piacciono molto anche i giudizi "morali" (perchè tali sono) su una donna che si interessa o si fa coinvolgere da un uomo sposato o le specie di moniti (anch'essi moraleggianti) del tipo "Se l'ha fatto con sua moglie oggi, domani lo farà con te".
Suvvia, siamo realisti!
Un rapporto di coppia è, come tutti i rapporti umani, soggetto ad essere fallace e a subire alti e bassi che ne possono  minare la solidità. Certo, sarebbe bello riuscire a risolvere sempre col raziocinio le situazioni, ma come dicevo sopra è più facile, se si hanno soluzioni "comode" (o più che soluzioni, occasioni di sollievo ai disagi che si stan vivendo), adottare quelle.
Ma nel momento in cui si sceglie di RIFARSI una vita con un altra persona, mi riesce difficile credere che la maggior parte lo faccia a cuor leggero, ubriacato dai sensi e senza il benchè minimo raziocinio su ciò che la nuova situazione comporterà, sia in termini di difficoltà immediate (rapporto col partner precedente) sia di difficoltà futura (nuova convivenza che ricadrà nella routine precedente, passato il sacro fuoco della novità).
L'importante sarebbe imparare dagli errori passati, ma mi par anche giusto che tali errori non condizionino per sempre la nostra vita.


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Agosto 2006)

ruffola ha detto:
			
		

> quindi le cose son tre :1^ o questa compagna e` una maga e ha incantato il marito 2^ tutti gli uomini che si separano sono una massa di irresponsabili o 3^ oppure si separano perche semplicemente il rapporto non andava piu.


_?Questione di feeling._
_ah, ah, ah, ah... ah, ah, ah, ah..._
_questione di feeling, solo di feeling ?..?._ (by Cocciante, ? non ho mai capito se rideva in questa parte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )

Diciamo che è una questiono di SOLDI, ? solo di SOLDI.

Non è che separandosi o altro succede poi chissà cosa, ? ma avendo in comune molte delle proprie economie (mutuo, casa, ecc), ? si fa la guerra dei poveri (se non si è un ?Billy The Gates?).

La nuova compagna è vista come colei che toglie risorse alla ex moglie (che è considerata quella che ha più diritti) ed ai eventuali figli. 

Penso anche che nella pratica è l?esatto opposto, ? la nuova compagna subisce la mancanza di risorse economiche del compagno separato, ? causa mantenimenti vari dovute alla ex , ? Ho letto più volte che è la stessa nuova compagna a mettere mano al suo portafoglio personale per entrambi (per lei e il suo lui separato).

Il problema maggiore è se si hanno dei figli, ... la nuova compagna passa anche da strega Bacheca, ... insomma, ... su qualcuno bisogno lanciare la zavorra delle colpe, ... e se ci si fa caso, ... è anche lo stesso compagno che fomenta molto quest'idea, ... solo perchè pure lui non vuole essere visto come un "mostro".

Buona domenica


----------



## Non registrato (6 Agosto 2006)

ruffola ha detto:
			
		

> non ho e non avevo colpe io...se il marito ha ricercato in un`altra le attenzioni che la moglie nn le dava,questi sono problemi altrui. io per ora mi godo la mia nuova vita con il mio compagno,nostra figlia e la nostra convivenza..e finalmente lui sorride!! lei si rifara` una vita..glielo auguro vivamente,anche perche` ha 34 anni e` giovane e caruccia,quindi ! forse anche la teoria delle giovani gambe nuove era sbagliata..perche` lei non e`da meno..quindi non lo ha perso neanche a causa di una bellezza stratosferica!


Dubito che tu sappia la reale causa della rottura del matrimonio del tuo compagno...nella stramaggioranza dei casi e' un concorso di colpa, quindi se fossi in te inizierei dal chiedermi quali colpe ha il tuo compagno (escludendo essere un traditore chiaramente)...perche' in fondo a te della colpe della moglie poco ti deve interessare...e non continuiamo a dire che la moglie cattiva e acida ha costretto il marito a infilarsi nel letto di un'altra...se l'uomo in questione fosse uno stinco di santo vedendosi insoddisfatto dal matrimonio avrebbe lasciato la moglie prima e poi iniziato una relazione e figli e compagnia bella con una nuova compagna...fare come ha fatto lui e' molto comodo nonche' un fare da codardi e, tipico di chi ha paura di stare da solo/a (le donne non sono da meno) e non regge la guerra che si crea in ogni divorzio da solo ha bisogno di una compagna...tanto piu' che a conferma  lascia te a scannarti con l'ex moglie...notevole devo dire...
Per quanto riguarda te nessuno ti sta dando della put... o rovina famiglie....appellativi dati da voi stesse...ma semplicemente cosa ti aspettavi? Una pacca sulla spalla, un sorriso e tanta amicizia? Dal momento in cui hai deciso spontaneamente di intraprendere questa strada avresti dovuti pensare a cosa andavi incontro...niente e' peggio di una donna inviperita alla quale si stanno portando via sicurezza economica per se ei suoi figli...a prescindere di chi sia la colpa.
Tra le mie varie disavventure mi capito' lo sposato di turno che menti' sia a ma che alla moglie...io non ho spirito di sacrificio, perche' e' un sacrificio...quindi gli dissi "ciccio risolviti la tua vita prima, poi ne possiamo riparlare"...non voglio rogne o minaccie di ex o telefonate isteriche...e non tiriamo fuori l'amore xche' quando soldi e serenita' escono dalla porta, l'amore salta dalla finestra.
Qualcun altro ha menzionato i soldi...infatti e' li' il problema...spero il tuo lui abbia tanti soldi perche' la ex se ne mangera' una bella fetta...quando si sceglie la bicicletta bisogna pedalare...io onestamente vado in macchina...convivo ma non mi sposo, ho una figlia dividiamo le spese..non voglio soldi altrui e non sono disposta a darne...qualcuno dice che e' sterile e poco romantico il mio modo di fare...me ne frego...se il mio compagno vuole stare con me e io con lui a cosa mi serve un contratto...niente crea solo casini...come in questo caso...
Lettrice


----------



## Old michelina (6 Agosto 2006)

Certo anch'io penso che il mio compagno prima di farsi l'amante, cioè io, doveva lasciare la moglie, ma non penso sia stato facile decidere di lasciare lei, suo figlio, la sua casa e una vita agiata per intraprendere una strada molto più tortuosa. Quando non c'è qualcun altro nella tua vita puoi facilmente sopportare una moglie anche se non la ami, ed io penso che in quei mesi in cui siamo stati amanti si stesse proprio sincerando dei suoi e dei miei sentimenti. Certo, io parlo di soli 2 mesi, la situazione è diversa quando si parla di anni. Il cammino che ha intrapreso:separazione, discussioni con la ex, difficoltà economiche, non penso sarebbe stato in grado di reggerlo da solo. Non voglio una pacca sulla spalla dalla moglie, voglio solo che capisca che essere sposati non vuol dire, poter fare di tutto e pensare di essere continuamente amata cmq, voglio solo che accetti che un amore può finire e ne può nascere un altro. Anche perchè così starebbe meglio anche lei e farebbe del  bene a suo figlio,c he mi vuole molto bene e davanti al quale continua a chiamarmi la puttana che sta con suo padre.


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Agosto 2006)

michelina ha detto:
			
		

> nella tua vita puoi facilmente sopportare una moglie anche ......


Se cominci a sopportare la vita o qualcuno/a .... è davvero finita, ... fai prima a farti di Cloruro di Potassio.

Per fare i vegetali credo che sia più saggio aspettare un incidente quasi letale.

Dai michelina, ... sopportare è un terribile segnale di fine.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2006)

Lui si mette con un'altra per trovare il coraggio di lasciare la moglie...mi astengo


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Agosto 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Lui si mette con un'altra per trovare il coraggio di lasciare la moglie...mi astengo


Io ho il sospetto che la mia ex abbia utilizzato questo sistema. Vedevo lei ... e vedevo me, ... io stavo visibilmente collassando ma non avrei mollato. Lei pure.

Mi disse anche che aveva l'amante ... beh scherzando, ...se devo essere onesto, in fondo non aveva tutti i torti a farselo.

Non sono proprio quello che si dice: Un regalo.

Quindi, ... trovo che se non si riesce a farcela altrimenti, ... è una soluzione come tante.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Agosto 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Io ho il sospetto che la mia ex abbia utilizzato questo sistema. Vedevo lei ... e vedevo me, ... io stavo visibilmente collassando ma non avrei mollato. Lei pure.
> 
> Mi disse anche che aveva l'amante ... beh scherzando, ...se devo essere onesto, in fondo non aveva tutti i torti a farselo.
> 
> ...


Ma chissa' come mai in genere ci vogliono anni prima di decidere...e nel mentre qualcuno va in giro coi piedi in due scarpe...sara' una soluzione come un'altra ma intanto rimane la piu' comoda e usata tra tutte...mi sembra un po' usare le persone come ruote di scorta


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Agosto 2006)

*suvvia..*

Scusate, ma mi sembra che a volte ci si dipinga un pò come vergini immacolate.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lettrice, parli di persone che usano gli altri come ruote di scorta.

Quante volte capita di sentirsi "usati" in quella maniera? Quante mogli/conviventi stanno con la/il propria/o lei/lui pur sapendo che il sentimento è moooltooo affievolito se non morto perchè comunque è comodo mantenere lo status quo, le tranquillità economiche e/o qualcuno che ci scalda il letto?

E' proprio da condannare chi si sveglia dal letargo dei sensi, e non solo, perchè pungolato da un nuovo amore? E solo a seguito di ciò inizia a mettersi in discussione e a vedere in un'ottica diversa quel rapporto che, se non disturbato da fattori esterni, magari sarebbe proseguito ancora per anni e anni con elettroencefalogramma piatto?

Lo stesso FA dice che si era reso conto che il suo rapporto era al collasso....ma che non avrebbe mollato! Cui prodest? E se, anzichè tua moglie, avessi mollato tu? Lo puoi escludere assolutamente? 

Certo, la strada maestra è quella di analizzare il proprio rapporto, di interrogarsi e mettere a nudo le incongruenze dello stesso a prescindere da elementi esterni, ma è difficile trovare il cappello se ci si è seduti sopra!

Ok, la strada di mandare avanti in parallelo due rapporti per un certo tempo, è sicuramente la più comoda, ma quanti affronterebbero una irta salita tra i rovi, quando vi è un agevole sentiero che porta alla stessa meta?

Un pò di obiettività e maggiore realismo nel valutare le situazioni, specie quelle altrui, non credo farebbe male.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Agosto 2006)

*Fedifrago*

...Ma il vergine immacolata era per me?...Che carino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...sfortunatamente mi risultera' difficile ricoprire quel ruolo poiche' mi e' stata riservata una cattedra all'inferno nel girone "vacche del ventesimo secolo".. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Guarda non faccio la santa ma quel discorso del letto riscaldato mi urta...e ancora di piu' mi urta chi si ficca in situazioni difficili e scomode e poi sta' li a dire " ma guarda quella arpia che non mi vuole lasciare in pace con suo marito, i suoi soldi e i suoi figli"...
Risolvere un problema creandone un'altro mi sembra onestamente stupido...come dare le colpe alla moglie...se il marito va in un altro letto la colpa e' della moglie che faceva mancare qualcosa...cazzate e scusate il termine, che tornano sempre molto utili quando ci si vuole giustficare...
Posso accettare il tradimento come soluzione, anche per smuovere un matrimonio un po' smortazzo (mi pare lo dissi in un post)...ci sta' se fatto da persone consapevoli che agiscano con un certo tatto...cose che mi sembrano mancare da quello che leggo.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Agosto 2006)

No, non era chiaramente per te, ma era in generale per chi si pone sempre e comunque dalla parte "giusta", come se fossimo solo mente e non anche corpo, sangue, sensi, istinto e fallacità umana (nel senso di poter errare nè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ).

Spero tu non mi ponga nella categoria "siciliano" (senza alcun riferimento ai siciliani veri, non al primate apparso su questo forum. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## Lettrice (7 Agosto 2006)

*Fedifrago*



			
				Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> No, non era chiaramente per te, ma era in generale per chi si pone sempre e comunque dalla parte "giusta", come se fossimo solo mente e non anche corpo, sangue, sensi, istinto e fallacità umana (nel senso di poter errare nè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO quando mai 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...e neanche mi metto a giudicare...quello che non trovo giusto, se di giusto o sbagliato si puo' parlare, e' che a qualcuno servano 5 anni di tradimento e l'amante incinta per capire che il suo matrimonio e' un fallimento...errare e' umano ed accettabile...pero' non e' che dobbiamo abusarne liberamente senza neanche volerne pagare le conseguenze... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: con un nick come il tuo non potresti essere "siciliano" neanche se prendessi la 
"residenza onoris causa"


----------



## Bruja (16 Agosto 2006)

*Lettrice*

Come vedi, il problema è sempre quello, si tradisce perchè risolvere PRIMA i problemi di una unione in difficoltà richiede molti più sforzi, impegno e analisi che tradire. Il tradimento compensa e mette in condizioni di tirare avanti con chi non è in grado di darci quel quid che manca all'unione.
Non è una soluzione, è un puntello, come vulcanizzare una gomma forata, resta comunque non integra e, se la vulcanizzazione non regge spesso si butta gomma e riparazione. Intendo dire che sono poche le amanti che scalzano le moglie, ma quando accade devono sempre tenere presente che sono state le sostitute di qualcosa che non andava...... diversamente non serviva la sua presenza. 
Lo sò che è un discorso antipatico, ma è quello che faccio da sempre per la dignità di chi tradisce e non ha legami e potrebbe non infilarsi in situazioni problematiche.
D'altronde non siamo tutti santi e verginelle quindi quando si fa una scelta, sarebbe onesto dire chiaramente che in questi casi si sa a cosa si va incontro e se dall'altra parte non c'è "comprensione e civiltà" inutile dannarsi. Queste situazioni hanno un prezzo variabile, e la variazione dipende da chi si ritiene, a torto od a ragione, danneggiato.
In più c'è l'eterno problema della rivalità femmenile, nessuna donna vorrebbe che il marito, che magari detesta e butterebbe nel water possa avere una qualunque felicità o piacere con un'altra donna......... per gioire della felicità altrui ci vuole grandezza d'animo, e in queste situazioni io non l'ho praticamente mai vista!!!!!
Hai fatto una scelta dura, ci vuole molto coraggio e pazienza, e se dall'altra parte c'è anche ignoranza nel usare i figli, inutile che di danni, lascia che ognuno dimostri quel che vale con il comportamento che tiene.
Buon futuro
Bruja


----------



## isa (7 Novembre 2006)

*tutti porci*

è bello fare l'amante quando lui è carino medico ricco brillante!!!Cene a ristoranti, cellulare nuovo, borse firmate (regalini d'obbligo)la mogliettina poi ha magari da poco avuto il primo bambino quindi è un po' stanchina, sta vivendo le nuove responsabilità poveretta non ha ancora capito che il maritino non si sente compreso e coccolato e quindi ha pensato bene di farsi l'amante!!!ma solo perchè fa parte della folta schiera dei porci! è per questo che darà il ben servito a tutti

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2006)

*isa*



			
				isa ha detto:
			
		

> è bello fare l'amante quando lui è carino medico ricco brillante!!!Cene a ristoranti, cellulare nuovo, borse firmate (regalini d'obbligo)la mogliettina poi ha magari da poco avuto il primo bambino quindi è un po' stanchina, sta vivendo le nuove responsabilità poveretta non ha ancora capito che il maritino non si sente compreso e coccolato e quindi ha pensato bene di farsi l'amante!!!ma solo perchè fa parte della folta schiera dei porci! è per questo che darà il ben servito a tutti
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?


 
Non ho mai pensate che le mogli fossero sante per principio, ma resto del parere che fare l'amante, nonostante qualcuna si innamora e provi qualche pena, sia comunque un ruolo per nulla sgradevole o diffile. 
Ci sono dei problemi oggettivi dati dalla clandestinità, ma quanto al resto, si hanno solo i benefici del vedersi al meglio, sempre ben disposti, con la voglia di piacersi e, non guasta, con i piccoli benefici (regalini etc...) che una posizione magai abbiente rende agevoli.
Insomma inutile fare tante elucubrazioni, fare la moglie è omnicomprensivo, fare l'amante è esattamente essere la parte piacevole e compiacente di una relazione. I relativi rischi e costi li si mettono in conto!!!
E' vero che l'amante ha dei limiti e delle impossibilità di sbocchi ulteriori, e che spesso è un rapporto statico senza vere evoluzioni nel reale, ma questo fa parte della consapevolezza di chi accetta di fare l'amante contro di chi vuole una vita a tutto tondo senza compromessi esistenziali.
Si dice che se ci si innamora non ci si può fare nulla........... forse a 15 anni, dopo si capisce benissimo che ci si imbarca in una relazione clandestina ed entrarci è sempre consapevole!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> E' vero che l'amante ha dei limiti e delle impossibilità di sbocchi ulteriori, e che spesso è un rapporto statico senza vere evoluzioni nel reale, ma questo fa parte della consapevolezza di chi accetta di fare l'amante contro di chi vuole una vita a tutto tondo senza compromessi esistenziali.
> Si dice che se ci si innamora non ci si può fare nulla........... forse a 15 anni, dopo si capisce benissimo che ci si imbarca in una relazione clandestina ed entrarci è sempre consapevole!
> Bruja


Mica vero, Bru!
E non ho 15 anni (sob!).
Io quando mi son ficcata nel mio casino, bella come il sole, sguardo alto e fiero verso un orizzonte di gloria ho pensato: la mollerà.







Ok... infatti poi non ho accettato di fare l'amante e c'ho dato un taglio. Ma perchè è un ruolo che non fa per me.
Ma le invidio molto quelle che riescono. Si beccano il meglio, con poche menate.
E chi le ammazza quelle?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyway... ragazze... è evidente che con la moglie/compagna/fidanzata ci sono dei buchi da colmare. Ci saranno anche i farfalloni a prescindere, ma io credo che la maggior parte degli uomini che si cacciano in quei guai hanno mancanze da parte delle mogli.
Che a loro volta, sicuramente, hanno mancanze da parte dei mariti. E' ovvio.

Che poi le signore in questione siano probabilmente distratte da fattori vari e impegnativi che, come ben sappiamo oberano la vita delle donne di oggi, e abbiano quindi meno tempo ed occasioni per distrarsi a loro volta, non sposta il problema.

La relazione/matrimonio zoppica e chi corre più veloce salta su un'altro treno.


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2006)

*La Lupa*

Ok ti ci sei ficcata bellamente............... ma la debolezza o la miopìa l'hai poi riscattata alla svelta nel non proseguire e nel prendere atto della situazione......... Ti pare poco?
Diciamo che dovevo fare un'aggiunta, le amanti perfette sono proprio quelle che non hanno aspettative e se la godono così come viene, magari pigliando quanto più possibile in convenienze e benefici.
Ma queste persone esistono, diversamente non avremmo qui tanti ometti affranti perchè, immemori delle povere mogli raggirate, si sperticano a gestire l'amante pretenziosa e che se la gode.
Un perfetto esempio lo abbiamo nel nostro amico che si sta imbarcando in una realziomne con Miss Algida  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    .......... Vedrai se va in porto che bello straccetto diventerà lui e che furbacchiona e finta "noli me tangere" vorrà apparire lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (7 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Come vedi, il problema è sempre quello, si tradisce perchè risolvere PRIMA i problemi di una unione in difficoltà richiede molti più sforzi, impegno e analisi che tradire. Il tradimento compensa e mette in condizioni di tirare avanti con chi non è in grado di darci quel quid che manca all'unione.
> Non è una soluzione, è un puntello, come vulcanizzare una gomma forata, resta comunque non integra e, se la vulcanizzazione non regge spesso si butta gomma e riparazione. Intendo dire che sono poche le amanti che scalzano le moglie, ma quando accade devono sempre tenere presente che sono state le sostitute di qualcosa che non andava...... diversamente non serviva la sua presenza.
> Lo sò che è un discorso antipatico, ma è quello che faccio da sempre per la dignità di chi tradisce e non ha legami e potrebbe non infilarsi in situazioni problematiche.
> D'altronde non siamo tutti santi e verginelle quindi quando si fa una scelta, sarebbe onesto dire chiaramente che in questi casi si sa a cosa si va incontro e se dall'altra parte non c'è "comprensione e civiltà" inutile dannarsi. Queste situazioni hanno un prezzo variabile, e la variazione dipende da chi si ritiene, a torto od a ragione, danneggiato.
> ...


Le Tue, Bruja, sono parole molto saggie; è molto facile tuffarsi nel vortice di una nuova passione, vedrla crescere in noi - secondo me nemmeno posando troppo l'attenzione su chi si ha davanti -. Magari questa persona nuova dà sensazioni positive, conferme e apprezzamenti che da tempo mogli o mariti non danno più e, soprattutto il tutto accade nel contesto migliore, soli senza impegni routine o quotidianità è solo la "crema" della vita. è facile poi in questo contesto credere o pensare che la persona nuova sia migliore di colei o colui che abbiamo al fianco e in grado di restituirci sensazioni ormai sopite. Ma è davvero la persona ? oppure il contesto in cui si vive con l'amante che è di per se stesso favorevole ? Io, a furia di godere di bellissimi momenti mi sono innamorato di un altra donna -  non credo di essere superficiale - ma mi chiedo ora con insistenza se mi sono innamorato di lei (che è sicuramente una persona splendida) oppure proprio di quei momenti avulsi, oserei dire, dall'intera realtà. Non lo so. La mia storia "a latere" è finita troppo poco tempo fa ed io sono ancora molto colpito per darmi una risposta ma noto che non appena si riprende a rivitalizzare un rapporto ed a voler dare qualcosa che - salvo proprio casi estremi - c'è una risposta, un segnale. Io - dopo ciò che ho fatto e provato e dopo essermi sentito dire di no (quando, nel mentre, distruggevo giorno per giorno il mio matrimonio perche vedevo futuro solo dall'altra parte) - non so ancora se potrò tornare ad essere sereno o quasi felice con mia moglie e con la mia famiglia sento solo che devo provare (ed io stavolta forse dovrei provare anche per mis moglie in quanto, dopo tutto, nessuno merita al fianco qualcuno che non ama più, credo sia una enorme crudeltà rimanere accanto a qualcuno senza più provare amore vero) .  Sì, come dici Tu avrei dovuto farlo PRIMA, avrei dovuto prendere mia moglie per un braccio e dirle Ehi mi stai perdendo! Ci stiamo perdendo!! Parliamo! Non allontaniamoci! ma anche per me, inesorabilmente è stato molto più facile rifugiarmi tra le braccia di chi in quel momento sembrava darmi tuttociò di cui avevo bisogno, comprensione, affetto e, ovviamente, una grossa grossa passione....   

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2006)

*Bastard inside*

E come mai è finita?


----------



## Non registrato (7 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> E come mai è finita?


Il mio coinvolgimento era molto alto e con la lucidità che si può avere in quei momenti avevo pensato di andare a dire a mia moglie che non ero più felice con lei - cercando molto vigliaccamente di mitigarle il dolore - che non le avrei fatto mancare mai mai nulla a lei ed ai bimbi ma che volevo andare via. Ho messo a parte del mio progetto l'altra persona che mi ha detto che credeva che mai avrebbe avuto la possibilità di fare determinate scelte e che il nostro rapporto - in quanto anche lei sposata - doveva prima o poi finire. Allora ho pensato di farlo finire subito. Ed eccomi qui. Pensa che a volte spero che un principe azzurro nuovo arrivi e rapisca il cuore di mia moglie perchè in questo anno ho smesso di amarla e trattarla come potevo e dovevo fare e come - io credo - ogni persona che si ama debba essere trattata. A volte vorrei andare da mia moglie e dirle sai? hai sposato un gran bastardo! e non devi perdonarmi ma devi rifarti una vita con chi possa davvero farti felice perche lo meriti, davvero. Poi vigliaccamente torno su i miei passi, penso ai miei figli, e con grande difficoltà mi faccio la barba la mattina.... vedendo le sue attenzoni  e la sua voglia di ricostruire qualcosa....  e qui.... è come salire sul ring con Tyson... prendi solo cazzotti da tutte le parti...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Il mio coinvolgimento era molto alto e con la lucidità che si può avere in quei momenti avevo pensato di andare a dire a mia moglie che non ero più felice con lei - cercando molto vigliaccamente di mitigarle il dolore - che non le avrei fatto mancare mai mai nulla a lei ed ai bimbi ma che volevo andare via. Ho messo a parte del mio progetto l'altra persona che mi ha detto che credeva che mai avrebbe avuto la possibilità di fare determinate scelte e che il nostro rapporto - in quanto anche lei sposata - doveva prima o poi finire. Allora ho pensato di farlo finire subito. Ed eccomi qui. Pensa che a volte spero che un principe azzurro nuovo arrivi e rapisca il cuore di mia moglie perchè in questo anno ho smesso di amarla e trattarla come potevo e dovevo fare e come - io credo - ogni persona che si ama debba essere trattata. A volte vorrei andare da mia moglie e dirle sai? hai sposato un gran bastardo! e non devi perdonarmi ma devi rifarti una vita con chi possa davvero farti felice perche lo meriti, davvero. Poi vigliaccamente torno su i miei passi, penso ai miei figli, e con grande difficoltà mi faccio la barba la mattina.... vedendo le sue attenzoni e la sua voglia di ricostruire qualcosa.... e qui.... è come salire sul ring con Tyson... prendi solo cazzotti da tutte le parti...


Uh.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cavoli! Non ti invidio.
Non è che a leggerti sembri tanto bastardo.
Non ho capito però, se a tua moglie le hai raccontato o no.
Quant'è che siete sposati?


----------



## Non registrato (7 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Uh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fai bene a non invidiarmi,  sto soffrendo davvero molto e nei due sensi per aver tradito mia moglie e per aver perso colei che credevo fosse il Vero Amore. no a mia moglie non ho detto nulla; sarebbe solo il volersi liberare la coscienza come dire "sai ti volevo mollare per un'altra però siccome questa mi ha detto no penso di rimanere qui con te..."  sono sposato da sei anni e ho due bimbi piccoli piccoli.
Cara Lupa,.... mi sa che Bastardo Dentro non basta....


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Fai bene a non invidiarmi, sto soffrendo davvero molto e nei due sensi per aver tradito mia moglie e per aver perso colei che credevo fosse il Vero Amore. no a mia moglie non ho detto nulla; sarebbe solo il volersi liberare la coscienza come dire "sai ti volevo mollare per un'altra però siccome questa mi ha detto no penso di rimanere qui con te..." sono sposato da sei anni e ho due bimbi piccoli piccoli.
> Cara Lupa,.... mi sa che Bastardo Dentro non basta....


Sei infelice eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E sì... non è che c'è da far i salti di gioia.
Ma scusa, da lupa a uomo, tu pensi che non amerai mai più tua moglie?
Voglio dire, credo che siate giovani, no?
E lei, tua moglie dico, ti ama?


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2006)

*Bastarda la vita*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Fai bene a non invidiarmi, sto soffrendo davvero molto e nei due sensi per aver tradito mia moglie e per aver perso colei che credevo fosse il Vero Amore. no a mia moglie non ho detto nulla; sarebbe solo il volersi liberare la coscienza come dire "sai ti volevo mollare per un'altra però siccome questa mi ha detto no penso di rimanere qui con te..." sono sposato da sei anni e ho due bimbi piccoli piccoli.
> Cara Lupa,.... mi sa che Bastardo Dentro non basta....


Ci sono situazioni in cui per vedere la miseria delle cose e volerle rifuggire bisogna attraversarle.
Mi rendo conto che con tua moglie sia tutto allentato e sfilacciato, ma avete due bimbi piccoli, e sono entrambi figli di una scelta, perchè i figli dubito vengano casualmente oggi, ed anhe nella casualità c'è una fatalità di scelta ben precisa.  
E' ovvio che ormai l'altra storia, comunque sia nata, proseguita e finita, per lei non valeva il rischio, quindi fa parte del passato prossimo e forse se fosse proseguita avrebbe aggiunto problemi ai problemi.
Se proprio non è possibile fare altrimenti, parla con tua moglie, affrontate la realtà e decidete di darvi una possibilità soprattutto per la tenera età dei figli.  A volte il tempo e le riflessioni offrono visuali insospettate prima.
Pensa anche che chi crediamo sia l'occasione della vita, spesso la è solo perchè è diventata la "rosa che non colsi"............... una volta colta poteva rivelarsi deludente come altre precedenti esperienze.
E' incredibile come la natura umana riesca ad idealizzare soprattutto quello che non può avere o chi non vuole averci.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Novembre 2006)

*Bastard inside*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Il mio coinvolgimento era molto alto e con la lucidità che si può avere in quei momenti avevo pensato di andare a dire a mia moglie che non ero più felice con lei - cercando molto vigliaccamente di mitigarle il dolore - che non le avrei fatto mancare mai mai nulla a lei ed ai bimbi ma che volevo andare via. Ho messo a parte del mio progetto l'altra persona che mi ha detto che credeva che mai avrebbe avuto la possibilità di fare determinate scelte e che il nostro rapporto - in quanto anche lei sposata - doveva prima o poi finire. Allora ho pensato di farlo finire subito. Ed eccomi qui. Pensa che a volte spero che un principe azzurro nuovo arrivi e rapisca il cuore di mia moglie perchè in questo anno ho smesso di amarla e trattarla come potevo e dovevo fare e come - io credo - ogni persona che si ama debba essere trattata. A volte vorrei andare da mia moglie e dirle sai? hai sposato un gran bastardo! e non devi perdonarmi ma devi rifarti una vita con chi possa davvero farti felice perche lo meriti, davvero. Poi vigliaccamente torno su i miei passi, penso ai miei figli, e con grande difficoltà mi faccio la barba la mattina.... vedendo le sue attenzoni e la sua voglia di ricostruire qualcosa.... e qui.... è come salire sul ring con Tyson... prendi solo cazzotti da tutte le parti...


E' incredibile specchiarsi a volte nelle storie degli altri!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti capisco assai bene! 

Se hai voglia di leggere come può andare a finire e ti registri, scrivimi in pvt.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un abbraccio


----------



## Non registrato (7 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Ci sono situazioni in cui per vedere la miseria delle cose e volerle rifuggire bisogna attraversarle.
> Mi rendo conto che con tua moglie sia tutto allentato e sfilacciato, ma avete due bimbi piccoli, e sono entrambi figli di una scelta, perchè i figli dubito vengano casualmente oggi, ed anhe nella casualità c'è una fatalità di scelta ben precisa.
> E' ovvio che ormai l'altra storia, comunque sia nata, proseguita e finita, per lei non valeva il rischio, quindi fa parte del passato prossimo e forse se fosse proseguita avrebbe aggiunto problemi ai problemi.
> Se proprio non è possibile fare altrimenti, parla con tua moglie, affrontate la realtà e decidete di darvi una possibilità soprattutto per la tenera età dei figli.  A volte il tempo e le riflessioni offrono visuali insospettate prima.
> ...



Bè siete persone davvero speciali, leggerVi è fonte di grande conforto per me. A Lupa rispondo: io, paradossalmente, non ho mai dubitato dell'amore di mia moglie ma, se mi devo analizzare bene ciò che mi ha fatto allontanare più di tutto è stato il fatto di sentirsi "scontati" di sentire un sentimento di amore sì ma fine a se stesso.  non sono stato in grado di dirle che avevo bisogno di lei ho sempre prevenuto ogni suo bisogno, soddisfatto ogni sua voglia perchè ero convinto (e tuttora lo sono perchè con l'altra ho fatto esattamente lo stesso) che bisognasse dare in un rapporto di amore senza paura, senza calcoli, donarsi all'altro da tutti i punti di vista. Sono sempre stato convinto di essere ingrado di rendere un rapporto speciale di poterlo rivitalizzare ogni giorno un pò come un camino..... e,  badate bene, non penso a cose straordinarie ma a fatti di vita quotidiana, che so la colazione a letto, un fiore, una carezza tra i capelli e soprattutto la consapevolezza che la vita è bella e deve essere vissuta sempre con passione. mia moglie, pur amandomi molto, è sempre stata un pò depressa, molto insicura nell'affrontare la vita ed io, forse al posto di educarla a farlo, per senso di preotezione l'ho ancora di più "chiusa". La nascita dei bimbi ha fatto il resto, l'operatività di due bimbi piccoli e tante ansie che le mamme vivono ci hanno allontanato, diviso. Lei ha vissuto la maternità in maniera molto toalizzante ed io mi sono sentito escluso dal suo mondo che io stesso avevo tanto faticato per costruire. Non è un alibi, anzi... ma solo un tentativo di spiegazione. Poi incontrare una persona indipendente, forte e pronta non dico a dare ma quanto meno a non essere sostenuta passo passo mi ha molto affascinato e per riallacciarmi al bel discorso di bruja l'ho sicuramente idealizzata molto , anche nel "sacrificio" che ha fatto privilegiando la sua scelta di tenere fede al proprio uomo ed al suo matrimonio.  Adesso la sofferenza è grande ma più grande è la frustrazione di dover superare il fatto di aver tradito mia moglie e, per certi versi, tornare da lei mi sembra come farne un ripiego e lei - con tutti i difetti che può avere -  non lo merita - vorrei superare questo e tornare a pensare che è la donna della mia vita e che è solamente lei che desidero. E' un percorso difficile, duro, ma il rapporto è vivo anche dal punto di vista fisico, si tratta forse di tempo... un tempo difficile dove non posso stare alla finestra devo dare segnali concreti di voglia e volontà di stare insieme e tornare ad essere una famiglia felice ma....ogni volta che viaggio, parto (e capita spesso) o sono solo per qualche motivo il pensiero non si sofferma su di lei ....ma su colei che ho perso.... è inutile che menta a me stesso e credo che ancora molta sofferenza debba scorrere dentro di me. in bocca al lupo a tutti voi, sempre.

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2006)

Bastardo dentro.
Se tutti i bastardi fossero come te, amico, vivremmo in un mondo di belle persone.

Sai, la tua è una storia. Una storia come tante, fatta di gente per bene che ce la mette tutta a vivere dignitosamente.

E poi c'è il cuore, la voglia, la vita che quella sì che a volte è bastarda, e poi i dubbi, le debolezze, le cadute, le risalite, la mancanza di forza e i guizzi di energia.

Io non ti posso mica dire niente sai; ti faccio gli auguri, che tu possa trovare equilibrio e serenità. Ma davvero, non per compromesso.

Una carezza.


----------



## Non registrato (7 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Bastardo dentro.
> Se tutti i bastardi fossero come te, amico, vivremmo in un mondo di belle persone.
> 
> Sai, la tua è una storia. Una storia come tante, fatta di gente per bene che ce la mette tutta a vivere dignitosamente.
> ...


Già, hai ragione. grazie per le belle belle parole e la Tua storia com'è?


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Già, hai ragione. grazie per le belle belle parole e la Tua storia com'è?


Storia?
Nessuna storia.
Tante, una via l'altra; esperienze diverse, matrimoni, convivenze e astinenze ascetiche.

Niente male a conti fatti; nella continua tensione verso qualcosa di perfetto.

Nell'attesa... inganno il tempo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai, io non so perchè, ma non mi sono mai sentita in trappola.
La cosa che faccio più fatica a comprendere di voi che scrivete, è il senso dell'inenuttabilità che fa da sfondo alle vostre storie.

E' come se io stessi seduta su una scogliera e voi sulle rive di un lago.
Il mio orizzonte è una linea, il vostro un cerchio.

A volte mi chiedo cosa è che fa la differenza.
La risposta non la so.


----------



## MariLea (7 Novembre 2006)

*e brava lupa...*

Ecco ho trovato denominazione al mio periodo attuale: "astinenza ascetica"


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco ho trovato denominazione al mio periodo attuale: "astinenza ascetica"








Resistere, resistere, resistere.


ps: la mia era seria e voluta, a dir il vero.


----------



## MariLea (7 Novembre 2006)

anche la mia è voluta, ma non so ancora se è una buona idea


----------



## luna (7 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Si dice che se ci si innamora non ci si può fare nulla........... forse a 15 anni, dopo si capisce benissimo che ci si imbarca in una relazione clandestina ed entrarci è sempre consapevole!


La penso pari pari come te.
Dare la colpa all'innamoramento, come colpevolizzare chiunque all'infuori di se stessi, è cosa tanto frequente perchè comodissima.


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2006)

*mailea*



			
				mailea ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco ho trovato denominazione al mio periodo attuale: "astinenza ascetica"


 
Vuoi dire che mi devo aspettare "l'estasi mistica" conseguente??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (7 Novembre 2006)

*mmmmm*



			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Vuoi dire che mi devo aspettare "l'estasi mistica" conseguente??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne dubito fortemente! 
(oh.. questo tuo nuovo avatar mi distoglie lo sguardo e i pensieri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2006)

*mailea*

...... a forza di sentire "gallina vecchia fa buon brodo"  mi sono detta vediamo che brodino pensano di fare con un bigliettino da visita così  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (8 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Storia?
> Nessuna storia.
> Tante, una via l'altra; esperienze diverse, matrimoni, convivenze e astinenze ascetiche.
> 
> ...



Forse perchè non hai paura o non senti il peso delle scelte - questo non perchè sei profonda o sensibile ma solo perchè sei indipendente - l'ineluttabilità che tu dici io la sento,ogni giorno, quando sai già come andrà a finire, come plasmerai gli eventi per fare in modo che il destino sia quello che hai effetivamente scelto. Oh sì è ineluttabile fare determinate scelte è stato per me ineluttabiletrovarmi in un certo sistema di vita. Me ne sto accorgendo solamente ora ma ho un "po paura" a tornare indietro .... ho condizionato molte vite , anche innocenti, e un prezzo per tutto questo va pagato, e io non mi posso tirare indietro e soprattutto non ci potrà mai essere nessuno che pagherà per me. Un abbraccio.

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (8 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Forse perchè non hai paura o non senti il peso delle scelte - questo non perchè sei profonda o sensibile ma solo perchè sei indipendente - l'ineluttabilità che tu dici io la sento,ogni giorno, quando sai già come andrà a finire, come plasmerai gli eventi per fare in modo che il destino sia quello che hai effetivamente scelto. Oh sì è ineluttabile fare determinate scelte è stato per me ineluttabiletrovarmi in un certo sistema di vita. Me ne sto accorgendo solamente ora ma ho un "po paura" a tornare indietro .... ho condizionato molte vite , anche innocenti, e un prezzo per tutto questo va pagato, e io non mi posso tirare indietro e soprattutto non ci potrà mai essere nessuno che pagherà per me. Un abbraccio.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Sei cattolico?


----------



## Non registrato (8 Novembre 2006)

credo in un dio al di la del tempo e dello spazio che non si cura di me o di noi, troppo piccoli, ma magari siamo parte di un disegno più grande; io dio lo vedo anche in questo pianeta, ogni giorno, nei sorrisi della gente, negli occhi dei bambini e nella grandiosità della natura ma vedo anche la sua distanza nell'efferatezza dell'uomo e nelle nefandezze che esso compie. perchè?

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (8 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> credo in un dio al di la del tempo e dello spazio che non si cura di me o di noi, troppo piccoli, ma magari siamo parte di un disegno più grande; io dio lo vedo anche in questo pianeta, ogni giorno, nei sorrisi della gente, negli occhi dei bambini e nella grandiosità della natura ma vedo anche la sua distanza nell'efferatezza dell'uomo e nelle nefandezze che esso compie. perchè?
> 
> bastardo dentro


Non ti ho chiesto se credi in dio ma se sei cattolico... forse dovrei dire: se hai un'educazione cattolica.

Perchè da quello che hai scritto, sembrerebbe.

_...è stato per me ineluttabile trovarmi in un certo sistema di vita..._
_...ho condizionato molte vite, anche innocenti..._

Sono concetti molto evocativi di un certo tipo di evoluzione personale.

Poichè personalmente ritengo che la cultura e l'educazione cattolica appunto, facciano molto male al progresso di crescita di cui sopra, e visto che l'argomento era (circa) sul come si vivono le proprie "storie", mi chiedevo quanto potesse influire l'impronta della chiesa cattolica apostolica romana (come se non lo sapessi) o meglio, quanto tu per esempio ne sei consapevole.

Un casino eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma sono i miei deliri... il mare e il lago del post prima... sai, si chiacchiera e si cerca il bandolo.


----------



## Non registrato (8 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Non ti ho chiesto se credi in dio ma se sei cattolico... forse dovrei dire: se hai un'educazione cattolica.
> 
> Perchè da quello che hai scritto, sembrerebbe.
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (8 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ... non fare soffrire mai nessuno, cercare di aiutare il prossimo sempre e soprattutto, se si riesce, sopportare il peso delle proprie scelte che non sempre debbano seguire il proprio tornaconto personale e infine non scappare davanti alle avversità ed alle responsabilità; ecco direi un pò di "cultura del sacrificio"...... però forse, ripensandoci, se avessi ascoltato un pò meno questa cultuta forse il mio orizzonte sarebbe meno circolare e io un pò meno BASTARDO DENTRO. mmmm il bandolo mi sembra sempre più lontano......


Non mi pare. Direi più vicino.

Hai già detto tutto tu da solo, guarda.

Ecco, proprio la cultura del sacrificio, è uno dei punti nodali dell'evoluzione personale di chi è nato e cresciuto in un paese come il nostro.

Trovo che difficilmente ci sia qualcosa che allontani di più dalla completezza.

In tutto quello non c'è niente, dico niente, che abbia in conto il proprio personale benessere.
Che direi che è nodale per la nostra esistenza, non trovi?

Guarda, una delle meditazioni che ho fatto più a lungo e che tutt'ora rispolvero è su di un passo del vangelo, per altro famosissimo e inflazionato, (mi pare Matteo ma potrei dire una stronzata) che è:

Ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso.

Mmmm... pensa un pò bene a questo concetto.
Pensa se tu amassi il prossimo tuo davvero come ami te stesso... Uh!
Povero il prossimo tuo!

Pensa pensa...


----------



## Non registrato (8 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Non mi pare. Direi più vicino.
> 
> Hai già detto tutto tu da solo, guarda.
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (9 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ... per quello che mi sento bastardo dentro perchè so in che direzione dovrei andare,so come dovrei completarmi come persona invece magari mi trovo a sognare cose proibite, magari non vorrei, ma in me questi "diavoletti ci sono" e non riesci sempre a reprimere tutto e quando non riesci a farlo, a volte, la risposta è proprio quella di essere ancora più disponibile nei confronti di tutti un pochino per espiare..... non so se capisci? ma credo di si perchè mi sembri davvero avanti.


Mia moglie davanti e dietro tutti quanti....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... diceva quello...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No però, non capisco.
Cioè, capisco quello che scrivi ma non capisco perchè non fai lo scalino successivo.

Voglio dire, il passo dopo non è espiare!
Cristo! Espiare! Ma è un concetto agghiacciante!
Tu sai come stai espiando le tue colpe, quelle verso te stesso?
Con la sofferenza.

Essere più disponibili nei confronti di tutti è una bella cosa.
Ma è bella nel momento in cui si è completi, tondi, e quello che si ha da dare è roba vera e sana! Invece, messo così, cosa dai?
Pezzetti rabberciati di dolore mascherati da generosità.

Un pò cruda? In effetti io sono talebana, però mas o meno, è così.

Se sei bastardo dentro, lo sei soprattutto con te stesso.

Per inciso, non è istigazione a delinquere la mia.
In realtà, se tu volessi davvero "riformarti" la strada è costellata di assenze e solitudini, disciplina e controllo.


----------



## Non registrato (9 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Mia moglie davanti e dietro tutti quanti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naike (9 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Anche se alla fine, io credo, che tutto sia una scelta, non viene magari da dentro essere sempre fedeli, corretti e sinceri, credo sia necessario sceglierlo ogni giorno, scegliere di appartenere a qualcuno secondo me è la maniera migliore per rendere vitale e duraturo un rapporto, banale forse, ma nella sua banalità tremendamente complicato.


Non è affatto complicato quando è Amore, credimi.
La lealtà è una naturale conseguenza di un sentimento autentico.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2006)

naike ha detto:
			
		

> Non è affatto complicato quando è Amore, credimi.
> La lealtà è una naturale conseguenza di un sentimento autentico.


Il problema è quando questo Amore non c'è più o non lo senti più.
Per questo capisco la "fatica" di bastardo dentro.


----------



## La Lupa (9 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Bè io non la vedo proprio così; dare è comunque dare essere generosi resta e ti fa sentire meglio anche perchè alcune volte si cade, si va in basso e il far vedere a se stessi che si è in grado di capire i bisogni degli altri essere un pò più disponibili del solito, credo sia bello. è chiaro che se ti accorgi in che direzione dovresti andare - e non lo fai - è inevitabile la volontà di voler in qualche modo "espiare". come dici, correttamente, il "percorso"è fatto anche di rinunce e io - sembrerà ipocrita - ma ogni errore (o azione di cui proprio proprio non andare fiero) che faccio spero di imparare da esso, di non ripeterlo, di migliorarmi. so che è difficile ma è una tensione verso il bene, un concetto di bene di cui forse io non faccio parte perchè, ripeto, in me ci sono questi sentimenti e queste tensioni ma vi sono, contemporaneamente, istinti un pò bestiali; ti ricordi il thread di soleluna ... bè io lo capisco, so cosa prova vedendo una bella ragazza disponibile e disinibita che ti vuole.... lo so non è profondo, non significa nulla, è indice anche di immaturità e perchè no stupidità ma so che - ora come ora - ne potrei rimanere colpito. ciò che sto cercando di capire è se questo sia dovuto al fatto che faccio fatica - dopo ciò che mi è successo - a vedere mia moglie come il centro della mia vita morale e sessuale. oppure se sono "cambiato" e, anche in un eventuale ed auspicabile stato di appagamento o nuova fase di innamoramento potrei essere di nuovo vittima di determinate sensazioni. Anche se alla fine, io credo, che tutto sia una scelta, non viene magari da dentro essere sempre fedeli, corretti e sinceri, credo sia necessario sceglierlo ogni giorno, scegliere di appartenere a qualcuno secondo me è la maniera migliore per rendere vitale e duraturo un rapporto, banale forse, ma nella sua banalità tremendamente complicato. una carezza
> 
> Basrtardo Dentro


E certo che si sceglie!
Ma si può anche scegliere di no!
Ma qualunque sia la scelta fatta trovo che sia corretta farla per se stessi, non per altri.

Voglio dire, la scelta fatta per sacrificio o perchè è giusto così, ci fa soffrire.
Quindi non è la scelta giusta, ti pare?

... sempre che tu non sia cattolico (vedi che torniamo lì) e quindi a soffrire ci godi un casino e ti convinci di guadagnare una fetta di beatitudine.

_...in me ci sono questi sentimenti e queste tensioni ma vi sono, contemporaneamente, istinti un pò bestiali..._

O santo cielo!
Sei in compagnia di qualche buona miliardata di esseri umani, và.


----------



## Non registrato (9 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> E certo che si sceglie!
> Ma si può anche scegliere di no!
> Ma qualunque sia la scelta fatta trovo che sia corretta farla per se stessi, non per altri.
> 
> ...



Si hai ragione, forse,  ma sento di aver fatto una cosa grave, cioè quando mi sono sposato avrei scommesso la vita che non avrei fatto o pensato cose così e bada bene non per l'immortalità dell'amore. ho sempre saputo che l'amore può anche finire ma credevo di essere così onesto da comportarmi in maniera corretta, comunicarlo e pagarne le conseguenze.... poi tutto si annebbia, diventa più difficile i bimbi, il senso del dovere e non ti senti più così libero di scegliere e come tale ti comporti  in maniera sleale, non riesci più a dare tanto al tuo rapporto in modo da riempire anche te stesso e, caso vuole, una splendida fanciulla è già sotto la tua porta e arriva il tradimento arriva la menzogna ed ecco il regno di bastardo dentro....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2006)

*...*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Si hai ragione, forse, ma sento di aver fatto una cosa grave, cioè quando mi sono sposato avrei scommesso la vita che non avrei fatto o pensato cose così e bada bene non per l'immortalità dell'amore. ho sempre saputo che l'amore può anche finire ma credevo di essere così onesto da comportarmi in maniera corretta, comunicarlo e pagarne le conseguenze.... poi tutto si annebbia, diventa più difficile i bimbi, il senso del dovere e non ti senti più così libero di scegliere e come tale ti comporti in maniera sleale, non riesci più a dare tanto al tuo rapporto in modo da riempire anche te stesso e, caso vuole, una splendida fanciulla è già sotto la tua porta e arriva il tradimento arriva la menzogna ed *ecco il regno di bastardo dentro*....


*...almeno lo sai*....

Parla con tua moglie ..l'hai sposata con questo patto ..vedrai che non può che migliorare la situazione..
..se invece sei terrorizzato di perdere moglie e famiglia SMETTIIIIII ! Prima o poi lo scopre anche la donna più fiduciosa o qualche conoscente ha il coraggio di dirglielo..


----------



## Non registrato (10 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> *...almeno lo sai*....
> 
> Parla con tua moglie ..l'hai sposata con questo patto ..vedrai che non può che migliorare la situazione..
> ..se invece sei terrorizzato di perdere moglie e famiglia SMETTIIIIII ! Prima o poi lo scopre anche la donna più fiduciosa o qualche conoscente ha il coraggio di dirglielo..


già tutto facile, limpido per Voi ma non per me. ubi maior minor cessat...


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2006)

*....................*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> già tutto facile, limpido per Voi ma non per me. ubi maior minor cessat...


Sperando che non lo applichi tua moglie in caso di scoperta!

Qui gladio feris, gladio perit.................. !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (10 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Sperando che non lo applichi tua moglie in caso di scoperta!
> 
> Qui gladio feris, gladio perit.................. !!!
> 
> ...


Credo sia stupido e illuso chiunque pensi che non vi sia la possibilità di essere scoperto quando tradisce. sarebbe il minimo che mia moglie mi rendesse pane per focaccia, se ne andasse e per di più rendesse difficile il rapporto o i miei figli non crediate che non ci abbia pensato. Io non sono tra coloro che pensano di non essere scoperto o di non correre il rischio. anzi.... non c'è niente di comodo o bello in questa situazione o come qualcuno di vuoi può pensare di "furbo". e capitato, credevo non potesse succedere e prima di questa esperienza molte cose mi sembravano pazzesche o impossibili. ora non è più così. per questo non mi assolvo, anzi mi condanno ma per quanto ci sia giustezza nelle mie convinzioni esse non sono supportate dalla stessa forza e se la mia amante dovesse decidere di tornare da me non so porprio come mi potrei comportare. non mi aspetto di essere capito o compreso. so solo che è cosi e sono perfettamente consapevole di quale rischio sto correndo.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2006)

*B. dentro*

Ma io posso capire benissimo sia i tuoi timori che le tue tentazioni, ed il fatto che tu elenchi le cose che chiunque ti direbbe dimostra solo che il tuo è un rischio calcolato.
Sai come stanno le cose, sai cosa ti puoi aspettare e affronti sia la scelta che la eventuale ritorsione in caso di scoperta...........
Tutto sommato, anche se non ti condivido, comprendo il tuoi ragionamenti e, per quel che riguarda il concetto, ho anche del rispetto.  Ma non chiedermi altro.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2006)

*garantito*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> *Credo sia stupido e illuso chiunque pensi che non vi sia la possibilità di essere scoperto quando tradisce. sarebbe il minimo che mia moglie mi rendesse pane per focaccia, se ne andasse e per di più rendesse difficile il rapporto o i miei figli *non crediate che non ci abbia pensato. Io non sono tra coloro che pensano di non essere scoperto o di non correre il rischio. anzi.... non c'è niente di comodo o bello in questa situazione o come qualcuno di vuoi può pensare di "furbo". e capitato, credevo non potesse succedere e prima di questa esperienza molte cose mi sembravano pazzesche o impossibili. ora non è più così. per questo non mi assolvo, anzi mi condanno ma per quanto ci sia giustezza nelle mie convinzioni esse non sono supportate dalla stessa forza e se la mia amante dovesse decidere di tornare da me non so porprio come mi potrei comportare. non mi aspetto di essere capito o compreso. so solo che è cosi e *sono perfettamente consapevole di quale rischio sto correndo*.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Garantito che non hai che la minima idea di quel che succederebbe se tua moglie lo scoprisse..
Io ci avevo pensato in linea teorica e pensavo che avrei avuto altre reazioni..
Mio marito (un po' bastardo dentro) mi diceva che se lo avessi tradito mi avrebbe capita...e immaginava che lo avrei scongiurato di non lasciarmi ..invece non l'ho più voluto in casa..e soprattutto pensava di avere nell'amante un paracadute e invece ..una volta fuori ..ha capito che non era lei quella che voleva ...mica l'aveva immaginato..
Garantito che per quanto tu dica di pensarci non ne hai un'idea ..i figli che rimangono ammutoliti e ti guardano come se non sapessero più chi sei e piangono silenziosamente ..non li immagini...


----------



## Non registrato (13 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Garantito che non hai che la minima idea di quel che succederebbe se tua moglie lo scoprisse..
> Io ci avevo pensato in linea teorica e pensavo che avrei avuto altre reazioni..
> Mio marito (un po' bastardo dentro) mi diceva che se lo avessi tradito mi avrebbe capita...e immaginava che lo avrei scongiurato di non lasciarmi ..invece non l'ho più voluto in casa..e soprattutto pensava di avere nell'amante un paracadute e invece ..una volta fuori ..ha capito che non era lei quella che voleva ...mica l'aveva immaginato..
> Garantito che per quanto tu dica di pensarci non ne hai un'idea ..i figli che rimangono ammutoliti e ti guardano come se non sapessero più chi sei e piangono silenziosamente ..non li immagini...



su questo non posso che darti ragione; credo che non si possa riuscire ad imaginare del tutto ciò che possa loro passare per la testa dei bimbi nessuna proiezione credo possa arrivarci. e davvero terribile. ma credo che a certi risultati (di coppia) non si arrivi per caso. io sto lottando e combattendo oni giorno per vedere cosa posso salvare ma non credo nemmeno che sarebbe possibile vivere una vita solo di sacrificio in nome dei bimbi per quanto nobile esso sia (ed è una cosa in cui fermamente credo) non so se potrei essere per loro la guida ed il faro illuminante che vorrei essere. capisco il tuo dolore ed in un certo senso il tuo disprezzo per il mio stato d'animo e la mia situazione e ho il massimo rispetto per coloro che (a torto od a ragione) hanno vissuto un abbandono, magari inaspettato, magari improvviso in una situazione che nulla lasciava presagire tutto cio... io questo non lo posso solo immaginare e posso solo avere rispetto per ciò che passi ed hai pasato sperando tu possa presto trovare serenità

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2006)

*grazie*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> su questo non posso che darti ragione; credo che non si possa riuscire ad imaginare del tutto ciò che possa loro passare per la testa dei bimbi nessuna proiezione credo possa arrivarci. e davvero terribile. ma credo che a certi risultati (di coppia) non si arrivi per caso. io sto lottando e combattendo oni giorno per vedere cosa posso salvare ma non credo nemmeno che sarebbe possibile vivere una vita solo di sacrificio in nome dei bimbi per quanto nobile esso sia (ed è una cosa in cui fermamente credo) non so se potrei essere per loro la guida ed il faro illuminante che vorrei essere. capisco il tuo dolore ed in un certo senso il tuo disprezzo per il mio stato d'animo e la mia situazione e ho il massimo rispetto per coloro che (a torto od a ragione) hanno vissuto un abbandono, magari inaspettato, magari improvviso in una situazione che nulla lasciava presagire tutto cio... io questo non lo posso solo immaginare e posso solo avere rispetto per ciò che passi ed hai pasato sperando tu possa presto trovare serenità
> 
> bastardo dentro


sei carino ..bastardo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e non ho alcun disprezzo nei tuoi confronti..mica tradisci me!! E non sai quanto ho cercato di capire il punto di vista di chi tradisce..e motivi ne hanno tutti..sennò non lo farebbe,,ma credo che il più delle volte i motivi non siano quelli che credono.
Ho invitato mio marito e vedere i forum ..ha letto e ha subito scoperto il mio nick e ha riconsciuto la correttezza dei miei interventi a proposito di noi e questo può farti capire che benche il mio sia il punto di vista della "vittima" ho un quadro abbastanza chiaro.
Vorrei tanto che anche mio marito partecipasse..ma un po' gli è complicato ..un po' non è nelle sue corde..
Quindi puoi capire che non parlavo solo del dolore del tradito..ma anche di quello del traditore...
La teoria è una cosa ..la pratica è un'altra ...(in teoria a calcio ..son meglio di Maradona 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ) Il dolore nasce anche da aver distrutto in modo difficilmente e faticosamente rimediabile qualcosa che poi ti accorgi che era più importante e bello di quel che credevi per qualcosa che è molto meno bello di quel che pensavi..
Se valesse la pena passare tutto quel che ti ho fatto intuire ..non avresti tutti questi dubbi..saresti sicuro 
Magari è più desiderio di un sogno ..di una vita immaginaria che una possibilità reale...


----------



## Non registrato (14 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> sei carino ..bastardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma tu stai tentando di ricominciare con Tuo marito? pensi sia possibile dopo quanto successo. qualche sera fa ho visto un film c'erando due coppie una con figli una no che si "mescolavano" e uno dei due incroci sembrava destinato a durare ma alla fine una coppia per amore dei figli si riunisce di nuovo e l'altra si lascia definitivamente. Mi ha fatto molto pensare e riflettere tutto questo. ma non per una via di comodo o facile ma perchè credo che certi eventi non consentano di tornare indietro. Mi interesserebbe molto sapere, se posso chiedertelo, come una persona come Te possa vedere la cosa.
bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2006)

*non lo so*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Ma tu stai tentando di ricominciare con Tuo marito? pensi sia possibile dopo quanto successo. qualche sera fa ho visto un film c'erando due coppie una con figli una no che si "mescolavano" e uno dei due incroci sembrava destinato a durare ma alla fine una coppia per amore dei figli si riunisce di nuovo e l'altra si lascia definitivamente. Mi ha fatto molto pensare e riflettere tutto questo. ma non per una via di comodo o facile ma perchè credo che certi eventi non consentano di tornare indietro. Mi interesserebbe molto sapere, se posso chiedertelo, come una persona come Te possa vedere la cosa.
> bastardo dentro


Sinceramente non lo so.
Non lo so perché mio marito non fa nulla di quello che vorrei per riconquistarmi.
Bada bene che non intendo "farmi la corte"....anche se sarebbe gradito..ma riconquistare fiducia ..confidenza ..intimità ..bene...Cerco di spiegarmi.
La mia fissazione nel forum è chiedere cosa le persone intendono per amore perché credo che si usi la stessa parola per indicare cose diverse. Non penso che sia un'esigenza solo mia chiarire questo concetto se Francesco Alberoni ci campa da anni...
Personalmente so distinguere l'amore (quello che Alberoni chiama innamoramentocome fase nascente)  come tendere verso l'altro sentito come territorio sconosciuto che si desidera esplorare, ma perché lo si intuisce già in qualche misura comprensibile e dove ci si può "ambientare" Ma una volta ambientati non si è più innamorati.. si ama ..è l'amore tranquillo che si ha per la propria terra..la propria città comunque sia ..anche se brutta anche se si imbruttisce..perché è parte di noi. 
Io sono di Milano e la trovo stupenda...se passo da Foro Bonaparte (per chi non è di Milano è intorno al castello) al tramonto provo un profondo struggimento da bellezza (davvero!!!), ma adoro perfino l'interland della fabbrichette e anche la pianura agricola intorno con il mais e le risaie..ho nostalgia anche della Milano della mia gioventù..anche se era tanto nebbiosa e violenta.. Può succedere di aver voglia di una vacanza, ma si avrà sempre la nostalgia di casa..
Ecco l'amore nel matrimonio mi sembra questo: si può aver voglia anche di una vacanza (e c'è chi si può permettere la polinesia e chi Bellaria..senza offesa ..è meno esotica, ma più a portata di mano..e chi si limita a un giro nel paese accanto più brutto..giusto per vedere, per non sentirsi agli arresti domiciliari..)..ma poi si vuole tornare a casa. A meno che si voglia proprio "emigrare" o si debba per necessità. Io sono il tipo che fa molta fatica a emigrare..
Nel matrimonio o comunque in una lunga convivenza (la mia moooolto lunga) il partner non è una vacanza e non dà nemmeno la tensione della gioventù..ma non credo che questo rapporto si debba considerare senza amore.
Io non riesco a pensare di ..vivere in esilio..e per questo (forse) potrei provare a ricostruire..ma sapendo che è come tornare dopo essere stati tanto all'estero..e i patria c'è stata una guerra..non conosco più questa mia città: case sono state demolite e nuovi quartieri sono nati..forse sono peggio forse meglio..posso riambientarmi, ma devo ricominciare l'avventura come di fronte a una città nuova ..devo ri_innamorarmi.
Quindi forse potrei se mio marito avesse l'umiltà e la capacità di farmi conoscere..i nuovi quartieri e se avesse la forza di portare le macerie delle demolizioni in discarica..
Non vedo ancora niente...
Mi sono dilungata con metafore e temo di essere stata un po' confusa.
Ma la conclusione è che si può..se si vuole. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Per i milanesi..con le maceria che ci sono ..si può fare un altro Monte Stella


----------



## MariLea (14 Novembre 2006)

Sei stata chiarissima e la tua analisi molto lucida.


----------



## Non registrato (14 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Sinceramente non lo so.
> Non lo so perché mio marito non fa nulla di quello che vorrei per riconquistarmi.
> Bada bene che non intendo "farmi la corte"....anche se sarebbe gradito..ma riconquistare fiducia ..confidenza ..intimità ..bene...Cerco di spiegarmi.
> La mia fissazione nel forum è chiedere cosa le persone intendono per amore perché credo che si usi la stessa parola per indicare cose diverse. Non penso che sia un'esigenza solo mia chiarire questo concetto se Francesco Alberoni ci campa da anni...
> ...


No no, nessuna confusione, è molto bello il tuo messaggio. sei proprio una bella persona, spero che tutto ciò che c'è di più bello si possa avverare, e spero per te che su da quelle macerie e da quelle rovine che tu hai così ben descritto possa nascere davvero un grande amore sia esso con tuo marito - se avrà l'umiltà e la capacità di mettersi in discussione - sia con un altra persona. prova a far leggere a tuo marito quant quanto hai scritto, forse ti vedrà con occhi diversi e potra capire che veramente sta perdendo qualcosa di veramente importante. Io non credo che l'Amore abbia bisogno di vacanze io credo che sia come un bimbo ( e per certi versi resti sempre tale) ha bisogno di cure, di attenzioni non può essere lasciato completamente a se stesso e - questo è il rammarico mio più grande - di non aver urlato e gridato che stavo restando davvero solo e che avevo bisogno di "lei". Questo non giustifica, lo so, ciò che ho fatto non ammette scusanti. il tuo messaggio però mi dà speranza,una speranza (un pò confusa ora) che non risiede in questa o quella persona bensì in me stesso, nella voglia di tornare a vivere, ad essere sinceri a poter provare i propri sentimenti senza costrizioni. se una cosa dovevo imparare da tutto questo terremoto è che non si deve tradire e chela fiducia e l'esclusività sono beni davvero irrinunciabili. Anche io sono milanese e il ritratto della ns città che hai fatto è davvero bello,viaggio molto ma nemmeno io la lascerei mai la mia città. una carezza e un grande grande incoraggiamento, per tutta la Tua vita possa essa essere splendida come tu la vorrai, lo meriti proprio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2006)

*grazie*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> No no, nessuna confusione, è molto bello il tuo messaggio. sei proprio una bella persona, spero che tutto ciò che c'è di più bello si possa avverare, e spero per te che su da quelle macerie e da quelle rovine che tu hai così ben descritto possa nascere davvero un grande amore sia esso con tuo marito - se avrà l'umiltà e la capacità di mettersi in discussione - sia con un altra persona. prova a far leggere a tuo marito quant quanto hai scritto, forse ti vedrà con occhi diversi e potra capire che veramente sta perdendo qualcosa di veramente importante. Io non credo che l'Amore abbia bisogno di vacanze io credo che sia come un bimbo ( e per certi versi resti sempre tale) ha bisogno di cure, di attenzioni non può essere lasciato completamente a se stesso e - questo è il rammarico mio più grande - di non aver urlato e gridato che stavo restando davvero solo e che avevo bisogno di "lei". Questo non giustifica, lo so, ciò che ho fatto non ammette scusanti. il tuo messaggio però mi dà speranza,una speranza (un pò confusa ora) che non risiede in questa o quella persona bensì in me stesso, nella voglia di tornare a vivere, ad essere sinceri a poter provare i propri sentimenti senza costrizioni. se una cosa dovevo imparare da tutto questo terremoto è che non si deve tradire e chela fiducia e l'esclusività sono beni davvero irrinunciabili. Anche io sono milanese e il ritratto della ns città che hai fatto è davvero bello,viaggio molto ma nemmeno io la lascerei mai la mia città. una carezza e un grande grande incoraggiamento, per tutta la Tua vita possa essa essere splendida come tu la vorrai, lo meriti proprio.


Sei un "bel bastardo"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ..auguri anche a te


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2006)

*P/R*

Sono certa che ci sei stata, ma in caso..........vattelo a rivedere, ogni tot anni diventa diverso e "nuovo".......... parlo del Poldi Pezzoli, una bomboniera di museo in una autentica casa patrizia di un collezionista d'arte dell'ottocento. Ogni milanese ne è in qualche modo innamorato.
Chi non l'ha visto non può immaginare cosa sia la sua "sala del tempo" con orologi di ogni epoca e foggia, e le meraviglie delle sue porcellane, trine, stoffe, gioielli, dipinti, libri antichi etc.....
E' una delle cose a cui Milano dovrebbe dare una pubblicità universale tanto è diffcile trovare una simile collezione altrove.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2006)

*sì ..visto*



			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Sono certa che ci sei stata, ma in caso..........vattelo a rivedere, ogni tot anni diventa diverso e "nuovo".......... parlo del Poldi Pezzoli, una bomboniera di museo in una autentica casa patrizia di un collezionista d'arte dell'ottocento. Ogni milanese ne è in qualche modo innamorato.
> Chi non l'ha visto non può immaginare cosa sia la sua "sala del tempo" con orologi di ogni epoca e foggia, e le meraviglie delle sue porcellane, trine, stoffe, gioielli, dipinti, libri antichi etc.....
> E' una delle cose a cui Milano dovrebbe dare una pubblicità universale tanto è diffcile trovare una simile collezione altrove.
> Bruja


..ci sono stata molte volte ..sin da bambina e i figli piccoli li ho fatti giocare a "chi l'ha visto" ritrovando i personaggi nei quadri diversi...
<Hai ragione devo tornare a fare un giro..


----------

